# 30 lb. Digital Country Style Smoker



## golson (May 15, 2012)

All,

 I have a MES 30 and seem that the temps in mine vary 30 degrees plus and minus from set temp. I read a lot of people having some similar issue. SO I wanted to look at another smoker that might maintain a better temp. Will the 30 lb. Digital Country Style Smoker be a good choice or just upgrade to an MES 40.....


----------



## smokinhusker (May 15, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know anything about the smoker you are asking about. I do have an MES 40 and the temps are 22* cooler than the set temp.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 15, 2012)

You're comparing a Cadillac Eldorado to a Dodge Dart! :biggrin:

The SausageMaker smoker is easily much more than twice the smoker that a MES is.....the price reflects that.

I have seen one in person, they're very well built and should last a very long time.


~Martin


----------



## deltadude (May 16, 2012)

golson said:


> All,
> 
> I have a MES 30 and seem that the temps in mine vary 30 degrees plus and minus from set temp. I read a lot of people having some similar issue. SO I wanted to look at another smoker that might maintain a better temp. Will the 30 lb. Digital Country Style Smoker be a good choice or just upgrade to an MES 40.....


So what is exactly the problem? 

Is the controller bad causing the temp difference?

Is the sensors bad causing the error?

How have you verified that there is a 30 deg difference between actual inside temp and the displayed temp?

You do know that there can be a 20+º  between the top shelf and the bottom shelf?  In fact there can be a substantial difference in temperature depending on a number of factors especially at the beginning of a smoke when the smoker is full of cold meat.  Thus if you place a probe any distance from the inside temp sensor there is will be a difference.  To check out your sensor and controller put the external probe on the self closest to the sensor and either us a potato or small block of wood with hole to put the probe sensor right in front of the cabinet sensor.  Do some tests without meat and report the results.  Do the test for a period of two hours or more, reporting the temps every 10 minutes.  If anything you will learn how your smoker acts as it heats up.

Frankly, for the bang for buck of the MES you get a double walled insulated cabinet that provides a solid smoking platform without drastic temp swings if properly used and monitored.  That has been established by thousands upon thousands of owner who are satisfied with either their MES30 or MES40.  Are there better electric smokers out there, sure there is, but how much do you have to pay for that smoker, and if you learn to properly use your MES will the Q you smoke be double the quality to justify the cost difference?


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2012)

Golson, morning.....  The MES is not perfect.... I've been using mine for over a year now....  With a little finesse and maybe a mod or two, at very little expense, you will be able to make some very good Q.....  The therm that picks up the temp from inside the smoker is in the lower half of the smoker....  this usually reflects a lower temp than in the upper part of the smoker.... no problem, set the temp on the controller to a lower temp....  the rear right corner is warmer than the front left corner due to the placement of the exhaust opening....  It can be lived with by rotating the meat or placing a heat deflector inside the smoker.....  I have done several mods to mine....  The most effective mod is the heat deflector in the top to reroute the heat out the center of the smoker.... This mod cost about $1...  made from a one use roasting pan....  

To see other mods I have done, check my profile.... 

With the mods I have made, this smoker is very consistent and produces great q....   Any questions, I'm here to help...  Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2012)

I like the SM 30lb smoker also. I been to the Buffalo store many times and like this one over the MES. However i still like my Bradleys.


----------

